# Fog Lights/You want to read this!!!



## homeband (Nov 29, 2009)

After MUCH research and searching have found the ticket for non-Hid fog lights for 2004-06 GTO. The 9040's cross to H10 with a little bit of modification as described elsewhere. The trouble is with the H10's being 55 watts and the possibility of heat damage to the fog light housing (around $250 each to replace).

Well, yesterday at the local speed shop we were looking in the catalog and EUREKA. Nokya makes a H10 at 45 watts!!! Pick them up in a few hours. They are the Artic Whites. NOK7426 H10 45 Watt. Am truly excited. Can't wait to see how they look with the 7000k H11's running in the dims.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice find thanks for your research...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

7000k will have a blue tint and will not be as bright as the white. Don't above 5000k if you want white and be able to see better.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Yeah Arctic white will be 4500 to 5000k, 7000k will be MUCH bluer. Why not go hid and just have it matched completely?*

*7000k*









*Acrtic White*


----------



## homeband (Nov 29, 2009)

Put em in. Not as bright as the H11 but NO DAMAGE TO THE FOG LIGHT HOUSINGS!!! Didn't want whites. Son wanted blue tint. Got that just not as much as the H11. Couldn't afford HID. This is just an option for us guys who work and pay bills and have little else left. We love our cars. Economic solution. You will need to trim a bit on one tab. Used my pocket knife. Watch the thumb, ouch. Enjoy


----------



## homeband (Nov 29, 2009)

p.s. The H11s are 7000k and so are the H10s. They call em "Artic White"


----------



## homeband (Nov 29, 2009)

Why not go with HID's?? Simply put-kids, mortage, food, etc. This is just a viable alternative to HIDs for us working guys which do not cost as much.


----------



## thatoneguy (Dec 28, 2009)

you can get HID's for under $100 dollars now a days, and theyre reliable kits. Been using ones from DDM tuning for a while. never a problem and only cost 80 bucks.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

thatoneguy said:


> you can get HID's for under $100 dollars now a days, and theyre reliable kits. Been using ones from DDM tuning for a while. never a problem and only cost 80 bucks.


Link would be helpful.


----------



## thatoneguy (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah probably would haha, theyre cheaper now then when i bought them. 


DDM HID Kit Slim Ballast (35W or 55W): DDM Tuning - HID Kits, DEPO Lights, BMW Bumpers & Lighting


----------



## homeband (Nov 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for posting. Keep em coming. The HID link is wonderful. Was wondering about the adapting of the H10 HID to the fog lamp housings. The 35w is great but have to trim the tabs on the normal H10 bulbs.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I just installed 4500 in the Lows (55w) and in the fogs (35w) Nice bright pure white. Great easy mod, unless you are me and hide everything, even pulled the front clip off.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

From a personal standpoint, I wouldn't go any higher than 4300k. It's just the color temp I'm used to.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ +1 on that. I hate when they start going from white to that blueish.


----------

